# door locks 06 altima



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

ok this might sound weird but i have been locked out of my car three times already and the car was runing i think its due to the lock being so close to the handle when i open the door the bottom side of my palm makes contact with the lock locking me out three times already thank god i carry a spare since the first time this ever happen to anyone?


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

mr said:


> ok this might sound weird but i have been locked out of my car three times already and the car was runing i think its due to the lock being so close to the handle when i open the door the bottom side of my palm makes contact with the lock locking me out three times already thank god i carry a spare since the first time this ever happen to anyone?


If you have power locks this is almost impossible.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Carry your key fob in your pocket. It works while the car is running. Don't try it with a Ford though, if the motor is running, the fob won't work. I found out the hard way in a company truck. Or just don't leave your car running when you get out. Where I live, yo shit will dissapear...


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

Spddracer said:


> If you have power locks this is almost impossible.


Yes i have power locks


----------



## XS6DFG0_Jay (Feb 24, 2006)

Spddracer said:


> If you have power locks this is almost impossible.


I agree - this should be almost impossible.

On my '98 Alty, if the engine is running and you open the door to get out of the vehicle, the doors won't lock if you hit the switch. The doors briefly go to the lock position and then automatically unlock.


----------



## XS6DFG0_Jay (Feb 24, 2006)

XS6DFG0_Jay said:


> I agree - this should be almost impossible.
> 
> On my '98 Alty, if the engine is running and you open the door to get out of the vehicle, the doors won't lock if you hit the switch. The doors briefly go to the lock position and then automatically unlock.


I wonder if this was a cost cut on the '06?


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

go look at a newer altima and look at the door lock howclose it is to the handle then you can see what im talking about


----------



## jdog (Mar 14, 2006)

It is definitely not impossible. And this is all due to the awkward placement of the doorlocks. It is indeed very easy to accidentally flip the lock while opening the door. I've done it many times. 

Once I didn't notice what I'd done but fortunately I hadn't closed the door completely. I had stepped out of the car to check on a faulty wiper with the engine still running. Because the door hadn't completely shut, there was slightly more space to maneuver and I was able to flip the door lock with a coat hanger (my girlfriend couldn't believe I was actually able to unlock the door that way). Had I not been successful, my next move would've been to call AAA.

I really don't have that many complaints about my Altima but this is definitely one of them (the other possibly being the absence of decent maplights: I miss my Alero maplights that were part of the rear view mirror).

P.S. I've owned my 2002 Altima 3.5 since Dec. 2001.


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

lol at last some one who has expirienced the same problems with the locks i was begining to think it was just me :fluffy:


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

Ive found that on the Altimas and Maximas believe it or not when you slam the door closed the door lock will move half way to the lock position.


----------

